#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Διατίθεται πτυχίο ΜΕΚ

## ment

* Διατίθεται Πτυχίο ΜΕΚ  Υδραυλικά Γ, Λιμενικά Γ,Οδοποιία Β, Οικοδομικά Β,Βιομηχανικά/Ενεργειακά A*


email : mentidakism@gmail.com

----------

